#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Комментарий на "Йогу трёх чистот" Чакрасамвары

## Крапа

Нет ли у кого комментария на эту практику? В любом цифровом виде, хоть текстом, хоть записью.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Нет ли у кого комментария на эту практику? В любом цифровом виде, хоть текстом, хоть записью.


Вам гелугпинские комментарии нужны? Какая передача? От кого получали?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Хотя, сами разбирайтесь, вот гелугпинские комментарии:
http://shop.fpmt.org/Heruka--The-Yog...DF_p_1893.html

----------


## Крапа

Ответил в личку.

----------


## Крапа

Проверил по ссылке, там сама садхана, не комментарий.

----------


## Аше

Нгаванг Тхукдже однажды комментировал:
http://fpmt.ru/chakrasamvara2014/

Поспрашивайте в их центре, может у кого есть записи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2016)

----------


## Крапа

Эту версию я отработал в первую очередь) Ответа пока нет.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Проверил по ссылке, там сама садхана, не комментарий.


Ну, вот есть комментарии для ретрита по мандале тела Шри Херуки, можете его ещё посмотреть:
http://shop.fpmt.org/Heruka-Retreat-...DF_p_1079.html

----------


## Крапа

Спасибо, посмотрю.

----------


## Igor Iv

Посмотрите: https://yadi.sk/d/23Ppa2HwxPwjM

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2016), Евгений Шпагин (24.10.2016), Крапа (23.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (23.10.2016)

----------


## Крапа

Спасибо, сейчас посмотрю.

----------

